# È da un po' che



## Alxmrphi

Vorrei provare a scrivere delle frasi esempi con il titolo di questo thread.

*È da un po' che ho visto i miei amici = *
It's been a while since I have seen my friends

*È da un po' che ho mangiato del aglio = *
It's been a while since I ate garlic.

*È da un po' che sono stato al circo = *
It's been a while since I've been to the circus
*
È da un po' che mia madre ha baciato mio padre = *
It's been a while since my mum has kissed my dad.

Ci sono giusti?


----------



## combustion

Alex_Murphy said:


> Vorrei provare a scrivere delle frasi esempi con il titolo di questo thread.
> 
> *È da un po' che non ho visto i miei amici = *
> It's been a while since I have seen my friends
> 
> *È da un po' che non ho mangiato del aglio = *
> It's been a while since I ate garlic.
> 
> *È da un po' che non sono stato al circo = *
> It's been a while since I've been to the circus
> 
> *È da un po' che mia madre non ha baciato mio padre = *
> It's been a while since my mum has kissed my dad.
> 
> Ci sono giusti?


 
The correct form is with the "non" because in Italian you consider the time in which you don't do the thing you're considering... I know it is not clear, I hope someone will explain this rule better than me!
bye
cecilia


----------



## Akire72

Alex_Murphy said:


> Vorrei provare a scrivere delle frasi esempi con il titolo di questo thread.
> 
> *È da un po' che ho visto i miei amici = *
> It's been a while since I have seen my friends
> E' da un po' che non vedo i miei amici.
> 
> *È da un po' che ho mangiato del aglio = *
> It's been a while since I ate garlic.
> E' da un po' che non mangio l'aglio
> 
> *È da un po' che sono stato al circo = *
> It's been a while since I've been to the circus
> E' da un po' che non vado al circo
> 
> *È da un po' che mia madre ha baciato mio padre = *
> It's been a while since my mum has kissed my dad.
> E' da un po' che mia madre non bacia mio padre.
> 
> Ci sono giusti?


 
Here's another hot thread. 

In italian to express what you mean you have to use negative. ;-)

A littel follow-up to cecilia''s. Italians argue like this: TODAY I realize that I haven't seen my friends for a while. Note the present form in my sentences, I'm not sure oif the use of the "recent" past for these sentences, any other native will help me?


----------



## Dushnyoni

Alex_Murphy said:


> Vorrei provare a scrivere delle frasi come esempio con il titolo di questo thread.
> 
> *È da un po' che ho visto i miei amici = *
> It's been a while since I have seen my friends
> 
> *È da un po' che ho mangiato del aglio = *
> It's been a while since I ate garlic.
> 
> *È da un po' che sono stato al circo = *
> It's been a while since I've been to the circus
> 
> *È da un po' che mia madre ha baciato mio padre = *
> It's been a while since my mum has kissed my dad.
> 
> Sono giuste?


*È da un po' che ho visto i miei amici = *
It's been a while since saw my friends

*È da un po' che ho mangiato del aglio = *
It's been a while since I ate garlic.

*È da un po' che sono stato al circo = *
It's been a while since went to the circus
*
È da un po' che mia madre ha baciato mio padre = *
It's been a while since my mum kissed my dad.

Advice: English simple past tense translates three italian tenses i.e. Passato remoto, passato prossimo and imperfetto.


----------



## Dushnyoni

combustion said:


> The correct form is with the "non" because in Italian you consider the time in wich you don't do the thing you're considering... I know it is not clear, I hope someone will explain this rule better than me!
> bye
> cecilia


In effetti mi sembrava che mancasse qualcosa.


----------



## GavinW

combustion said:


> The correct form is with the "non" because in Italian you consider the time in which you don't do the thing you're considering... I know it is not clear, I hope someone will explain this rule better than me!
> bye
> cecilia


 
Also, the verb must surely be in the present tense in Italian, to go with the (past) sense which Alex means here:

E' da un pò che non vedo i miei amici
It's been a while since I (last) saw my friends
(Or, much more loosely: I haven't seen my friends for/in a while)

There've been a few threads on this _kind_ of construction recently, but one of which I contributed to did not resolve the matter clearly enough for everyone to understand...


----------



## combustion

GavinW said:


> Also, the verb must surely be in the present tense in Italian, to go with the (past) sense which Alex means here:
> 
> E' da un pò che non vedo i miei amici
> It's been a while since I (last) saw my friends
> (Or, much more loosely: I haven't seen my friends for/in a while)
> 
> There've been a few threads on this _kind_ of construction recently, but one of which I contributed to did not resolve the matter clearly enough for everyone to understand...


 
Logically (and probably grammatically) yes, but you may use the passato prossimo too, even if it is a colloquial use. It doesn't sound so strange to me!


----------



## Akire72

*Reassuming:*


*È da un po' che ho visto i miei amici (l'ultima volta)= *It's been a while since saw my friends.

It's been a while since I have seen my friends = *E' da un po' che non vedo i miei amici.*

*È da un po' che ho mangiato del aglio (l'ultima volta)= *It's been a while since I ate garlic.

It's been a while since I ate have eaten garlic. = *E' da un po' che non mangio l'aglio.*

*È da un po' che sono stato al circo (l'ultima volta)= *It's been a while since went to the circus.

It's been a while since I've been to the circus = *E' da un po' che non vado al circo.*

*È da un po' che mia madre ha baciato mio padre (l'ultima volta) = *It's been a while since my mum kissed my dad.

It's been a while since my mum has kissed my dad. = *E' da un po' che mia madre non bacia mio padre.*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*It's been a while since I last ate garlic.*
E' da un po' che non mangio l'aglio.

In this situation we tend to see the action from a different standpoint:

*It's been a while since I last ate garlic.* : you (English) set the action to the last time you ate garlic, for example last sunday;

E' da un po' che non mangio l'aglio : we (Italian) point out that it's a while (from saturday to friday) that we haven't eaten garlic.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hmm.. ok:

a) "delle frasi come esempio con il" - I want to use a noun to function as an adjective (so it must agree in number).. I want to say "example phrases", so isn't "delle frasi esempi" correct?

b) I have to use "non" + "present tense"... I would like some clarification because combustion left my passato prossimo intact, and some others said I can use the passato prossimo here.

c) Vivident, howcome you changed my "ate" to "have eaten" ?

Thanks all, I think I nearly understand all this.


----------



## [ITA]Shank

To be honest there's another form (non-negativ), but it's longer than the red one, and that's the reason cause we commonly use the negativ form:

*È da un po' che ho visto i miei amici = *
It's been a while since I have seen my friends
E' da un po' che non vedo i miei amici.
È passato un po' di tempo dall'ultima volta che ho visto i miei amici.
 
*È da un po' che ho mangiato del aglio = *
It's been a while since I ate garlic.
E' da un po' che non mangio l'aglio.
È passato un po' di tempo dall'ultima volta che ho mangiato (l')aglio.
 
*È da un po' che sono stato al circo = *
It's been a while since I've been to the circus.
E' da un po' che non vado al circo.
È passato un po' di tempo dall'ultima volta che sono stato al circo.
 
*È da un po' che mia madre ha baciato mio padre = *
It's been a while since my mum has kissed my dad.
E' da un po' che mia madre non bacia mio padre.
È passato un po' di tempo dall'ultima volta che mia madre ha baciato mio padre.


----------



## Akire72

Cecilia I agree with Gavin, the passato prossimo is wrong in this sentences if you use NON. Ref. to my last post


----------



## combustion

Alex_Murphy said:


> Hmm.. ok:
> 
> a) "delle frasi come esempio con il" - I want to use a noun to function as an adjective (so it must agree in number).. I want to say "example phrases", so isn't "delle frasi esempi" correct?
> 
> b) I have to use "non" + "present tense"... I would like some clarification because combustion left my passato prossimo intact, and some others said I can use the passato prossimo here.
> 
> c) Vivident, howcome you changed my "ate" to "have eaten" ?
> 
> Thanks all, I think I nearly understand all this.


 
I answer to the question b)... I left your passato prossimo intact because colloquialy it doesn't sound bad, but it's better if you use the present tense, or the right tense in concordance with the main sentence:

e' da un po' che non faccio...
era da un po' che non facevo...

I hope it's clear...

cecilia


----------



## Alxmrphi

I see!

So if I use a corresponding tense, it sounds ok?

Era un po' di tempo che non vedevo i miei amici?

**********************************
Also [ITA]Shank.. thank you for the other version, I am going to memorise that one as well!


----------



## combustion

Alex_Murphy said:


> I see!
> 
> So if I use a corresponding tense, it sounds ok?
> 
> Era un po' di tempo che non vedevo i miei amici?
> 
> **********************************
> Also [ITA]Shank.. thank you for the other version, I am going to memorise that one as well!


 
Perfect!


----------



## [ITA]Shank

combustion said:


> I answer to the question b)... I left your passato prossimo intact because colloquialy it doesn't sound bad, but it's better if you use the present tense, or the right tense in concordance with the main sentence:
> 
> A) e' da un po' che non faccio il bucato.
> B) era da un po' che non facevo il bucato.
> 
> I hope it's clear...
> 
> cecilia



Combustion, se posso permettermi, queste due frasi hanno significati diversi.
La "A" la usi se il bucato non l'hai ancora fatto ma ti stai accingendo a farlo, mentre la "B" la usi se il bucato hai appena finito di farlo.


----------



## Alxmrphi

[ITA]Shank.. can you repeat that in English please, I tried and couldn't work out what you said?


----------



## Akire72

Just a little question:

Is *It's been a while since I have eaten garlic* different from *It's been a while since I ate garlic?*


----------



## combustion

[ITA]Shank;1402359 said:
			
		

> Combustion, se posso permettermi, queste due frasi hanno significati diversi.
> La "A" la usi se il bucato non l'hai ancora fatto ma ti stai accingendo a farlo, mentre la "B" la usi se il bucato hai appena finito di farlo.


 
Infatti non volevo dire che il significato era lo stesso, parlavo solo di concordanza di tempi!
cecilia


----------



## Alxmrphi

No, la stessa cosa. (Vivident)


----------



## Akire72

Never use  è stato da un po' che non ho visto i miei amici  IT'S WRONG!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Who did????

Ohhhh are you refering to me questioning, as long as it is in the right and corresponding tense it is ok, and you are warning me that, what you said is incorrect, but all the others are ok.

??

Thanks~!


----------



## mateintwo

combustion said:


> The correct form is with the "non" because in Italian you consider the time in which you don't do the thing you're considering... I know it is not clear, I hope someone will explain this rule better than me!
> bye
> cecilia




It reminds me about until, finchè where in Italian the preferred way is to use not in the contruction. In English Until death do us part while in Italian Until death do not make us part (Finchè morte non ci separi) but I also see finchè used without not in Italian so it seems optional how to say it.

Is the same true for: E da un po che phrases??? that it is optional leave out the not.


----------



## Akire72

I'll try this:

"E' da un po' che ho visto i miei amici l'ultima volta" highlights that a long time has passed since I last saw them.

"E' da un po' che non vedo i miei amici" highlights the fact that I haven't seen them for a while.

I hope this helps understand it better. Sorry for the correction, I just thought it was different as it is in italian.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Aparently the consensus here has been "non" has to be in "È da un po' che.."
And if you don't want to use "non" then use this other phrase..

"È passato un po' di tempo dall'ultima volta che..."


----------



## Akire72

Alex_Murphy said:


> Who did????
> 
> Ohhhh are you refering to me questioning, as long as it is in the right and corresponding tense it is ok, and you are warning me that, what you said is incorrect, but all the others are ok.
> 
> ??
> 
> Thanks~!


 
It is *è stato da un po'* that is incorrect.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alex_Murphy said:


> Aparently the consensus here has been "non" has to be in "È da un po' che.."
> And if you don't want to use "non" then use this other phrase..
> 
> "È passato un po' di tempo dall'ultima volta che..." (perfect)


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thanks Paul .. I don't think my head can hold any more information after the past two days..

Mi credo pieno di informazione


----------



## Akire72

These are all correct:

E' passato un po' da quando l'ho visto l'ultima volta.
E' (da) un po' che l'ho visto l'ultima volta, sarà un anno.
E' (da) un po' che non lo vedo, sarà un anno.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thanks for the other translations, but I need time to just use the two I learnt and then when they have settled happily into my brain I can learn more!


----------



## GavinW

Alex_Murphy said:


> Thanks Paul .. I don't think my head can hold any more information after the past two days..
> 
> Mi credo pieno di informazione


 
One more piece of information!  ....:

"credersi" is used in Italian only in the sense "si crede bello (come Apollo, e saltella come un pollo..." (old '40s song, "Pippo Pippo Non Lo Sa")

In other words: "to have a particular (and high) opinion of oneself".

What you want to say, on the other hand, is "I think I am (full of information)" which is "Credo che sia..." or "Credo di essere (pieno di...)"

I only bother correcting you as I've noticed you use it a lot. If in doubt, start a new thread, please! This one's overflowing!

Gavin


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alex_Murphy said:


> Thanks Paul .. I don't think my head can hold any more information after the past two days..
> 
> Mi credo pieno di informazione



There's a really funny movie with Bill Murrey, "what about Bob": Bob is a neurotic and manipulative man who needs to always be in touch with his psychotherapist, so when the doc has to leave for his hols he gives Bob a book called "Baby's steps" to keep his mind busy...

That's what I suggest, Alex...baby's steps learning Italian..


----------



## GavinW

Paulfromitaly said:


> *It's been a while since I last ate garlic.*
> E' da un po' che non mangio l'aglio.
> 
> In this situation we tend to see the action from a different standpoint:
> 
> *It's been a while since I last ate garlic.* : you (English) set the action to the last time you ate garlic, for example last sunday;
> 
> E' da un po' che non mangio l'aglio : we (Italian) point out that it's a while (from saturday to friday) that we haven't eaten garlic.


 
I just wanted to thank Paul publicly for this post, which I feel was particularly helpful to others in getting this issue into focus better....


----------



## [ITA]Shank

Alex_Murphy said:


> [ITA]Shank.. can you repeat that in English please, I tried and couldn't work out what you said?



Maybe you make some confusion with the term "bucato" that isn't something that has a hole as you might think , the idiom "fare il bucato" means "go to the laundry to wash your clothes".

A) e' da un po' che non faccio il bucato.
B) era da un po' che non facevo il bucato.

What I said to Combustion is that in italian you'll use the "A" phrase only before doing the action, and the "B" phrase only after you done the action.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> I only bother correcting you as I've noticed you use it a lot. If in doubt, start a new thread, please! This one's overflowing!


Gavin.... lol, I only discovered "credersi" was a verb yesterday, I opened a thread and we talked about it last night, it hasn't been 24 hours since I discovered it! lol
I understand the part about having a high opinion of oneself, that makes perfect sense, I'll use "Credere di essere" next time.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

GavinW said:


> I just wanted to thank Paul publicly for this post, which I feel was particularly helpful to others in getting this issue into focus better....



Thanks ,Gavin.
Of course when I said English I meant English speakers from all over the World, not only English people.


----------



## Brian P

Vivident said:


> Italians argue like this:


 
Vivident, you should say,"Italians reason like this (or thus)". If you argue with somebody it means that you have a disagreement.

Auguri,

Brian


----------



## pedro30

ma se dovessi semplicemente dire :
E' da un po' che sono qui?
_I've been here for a while
it's been a while that I've been here
I've been here a while now.
_


----------



## Matrap

pedro30 said:


> ma se dovessi semplicemente dire :
> E' da un po' che sono qui?
> _I've been here for a while __
> it's been a while that since I've been here
> I've been here for a while now.
> _


----------



## fredericks

Matrap said:
			
		

> _it's been a while since I've been here_


Scusa un attimo, sbaglio o questa significa *È passato un po' di tempo dall'ultima volta che sono stato qui *?


----------



## Tegs

"_It's been a while since I've been here_" non vuol dire "È da un po' che sono qui". Vuol dire "non sono stato qui da un po' di tempo"


----------



## Matrap

Avete ragione ragazzi. Preso dalla correzione grammaticale non ho prestato attenzione al diverso significato.


----------



## fredericks

Matrap said:


> Avete ragione ragazzi. Preso dalla correzione grammaticale non ho prestato attenzione al diverso significato.



 In prima battuta non ci avevo fatto caso, era mimetizzata in mezzo alle altre due, poi ripensandoci mentalmente non mi quadrava...poi ho capito perchè....


----------



## Odysseus54

Tegs said:


> "_It's been a while since I've been here_" non vuol dire "È da un po' che sono qui". Vuol dire "non sono stato qui da un po' di tempo"




Che in italiano sarebbe " E' da un po' che non vengo qui "


----------



## pedro30

Tegs said:


> "_It's been a while since I've been here_" non vuol dire "È da un po' che sono qui". Vuol dire "non sono stato qui da un po' di tempo"





Allora come si dice "è da un po' che sono qui"?


----------



## fredericks

pedro30 said:


> Allora come si dice "è da un po' che sono qui"?



L'altra tua frase andava bene, come Matrap ti aveva confermato: 
_I've been here for a while _


----------



## pedro30

Non posso usare la frase iniziando con " It's been etc....." ??


----------



## WordsWordWords

pedro30 said:


> Non posso usare la frase iniziando con " It's been etc....." ??



Hi Pedro,
I think the problem is that if you use "It's been a while..." to open your sentence you need to change tenses to finish it. It sounds strange to use the present perfect twice in one sentence. 

"It's been a while since I was here" = E' passato un po' di tempo dall'ultima volta che sono stata qui.

(E' il tempo che scorre/passa dal momento che è successo un'atto compiuto.) 

I hope this helps!


----------



## pedro30

WordsWordWords said:


> Hi Pedro,
> I think the problem is that if you use "It's been a while..." to open your sentence you need to change tenses to finish it. It sounds strange to use the present perfect twice in one sentence.
> 
> "It's been a while since I was here" = E' passato un po' di tempo dall'ultima volta che sono stata qui.




Ho capito....intendi dire che l'unico modo per dire che è da un po' che sono qui è iniziare con _​I've been ???_


----------



## fredericks

pedro30 said:


> Non posso usare la frase iniziando con " It's been etc....." ??



l'unica frase che mi viene in mente con It's been è:
It's been a while since I arrived/I got here (ma il concetto è leggermente diverso)


----------

